# Social Security Scams.....



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2021)

If you receive a call, text, or email that...​​ 


Threatens to suspend your *Social Security number*, even if they have part or all of your Social Security number
Warns of *arrest of legal action*
Demands or requests *immediate payment*
Requires payment by *gift card, prepaid debit card, internet currency, or by mailing cash*
Pressures you for *personal information*
Requests *secrecy*
Threatens to *seize your bank account*
Promises to increase your Social Security benefit
Tries to gain your trust by providing *fake "documentation," false "evidence," or the name of a real government official*
*...it is a SCAM!*​


Do not give scammers money or personal information – Ignore Them!​​

*Protect yourself and others from Social Security-related scams*​
*Try to stay calm.* Do not provide anyone with money or personal information when you feel pressured, threatened, or scared.
*Hang up or ignore it. *If you receive a suspicious call, text, or email, hang up or do not respond. Government employees will not threaten you, demand immediate payment, or try to gain your trust by sending you pictures or documents.
*Report Social Security-related scams.* If you receive a suspicious call, text, or email that mentions Social Security, ignore it and report it to the SSA Office of the Inspector General (OIG). Do not be embarrassed if you shared personal information or suffered a financial loss.
*Get up-to-date information. *Follow SSA OIG on Twitter @TheSSAOIG and Facebook @SSA Office of the Inspector General for the latest information on Social Security-related scams. Visit the Federal Trade Commission for information on other government scams.
*Spread the word. *Share your knowledge of Social Security-related scams. Post on social media using the hashtag #SlamtheScam to share your experience and warn others. Visit oig.ssa.gov/scam for more information. Please also share with your friends and family.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

Scammers  are working overtime to cause misery to anyone they can.....  and they love seniors!!

Another example :
Just today,  I received in my snail  (USPS)   mail,  a gift card  (with Walmart insignia)    from  my  local electric company ...  told in  the letter to take it  to Walmart to get the "amount' when they process the card.     _ Riiiiiiiigght_ !

I called Reliant,   my electric company,   and they told me   what I suspected....  they didn't send any gift card to me.
Card was a laminated credit card ..just  like this.....







Be careful, especially this time of the year.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 4, 2021)

I got one of those calls pretending to be Social Security.  I was fighting with Unemployment at the time, so that was top-of-mind for me.  They were trying to say I hadn't verified my identity so didn't qualify for past payments. 

I got the two confused, so I called the number back and said "I've already appealed this".  The young woman on the other end of the line had no idea what I was talking about so she hung up.  I guess it is sometimes an advantage to be confused.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 4, 2021)

these guys never quit


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

I've had several calls lately asking if I had received my *new *medicare card. 

They say I should have the new card by now, if not just give them the number on the *old* card and they will check to see why I haven't received the new card.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 24, 2021)

It's good you posted this Marie. Being I no longer have a land line and my cell phone identifies the scammers, I've never gotten on of those calls. I did receive an email from SS about the scam though. I already knew about it because a friend of mine got one of those calls more than 2 years ago. Also, I periodically read the scam alerts on the AARP magazine/bulletin sites.


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 24, 2021)

Beware. Amazon has been targeted as a scammer  when they call they say their calling from Amazon and did you allow a person to purchase a said amount and if you say no they ask for your card number so they can chec.k. Never give your c c number


----------

